
Ask HN: Any open-source or non-profit software, which needs free UX help? - orangefarm
Is anyone here maintaining freeware or open-source software, which does its job but lacks a bit behind in terms of usability and looks?<p>I would be glad to change that. I&#x27;m transitioning to freelancing right now and would like to help projects like these for free to extend my portfolio. I could help you with user research, user experience design and user interface design. The implementation of the final design would be up to you but I would support you with a pain-free designer to developer handoff.<p>A few requirements from my side for working together:<p>- The software is already live and has a proven track record of being used.
- The software has a positive and useful purpose.
- If you are satisfied with the new design, you will actually find the time to implement it. (if the front-end is based on web technology, I could help you with that)<p>Bonus points for bizarre or strange software, which is facing an interesting usability problem at the moment.<p>My email is in my profile, my website as well. You can find more information about my way of working there. Looking forward to hear from anyone who needs help!
======
conorpp
Hi There!

I'm part of an open source based startup and we'd love to get some help with
our web design.

We sell physical FIDO2/U2F security keys, for strong authentication on the
web. Soon to replace passwords! All firmware and hardware is open source.

[https://shop.solokeys.com/](https://shop.solokeys.com/)

Would you be interested in helping out?

